# Unical Plaster



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

Job we wrapped up this afternoon.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like a veneer plaster finish.????

Notice the nose to the bead, so it can't be primed, or maybe high-hide (level 5)


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like a veneer plaster finish.????
> 
> Notice the nose to the bead, so it can't be primed, or maybe high-hide (level 5)


Yes veneer skim coat plaster. Sorry I should have specified. Not primed yet, needs some curing time.


----------



## MR Builder (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi I have a customer looking for an old world finish does any one know if the unical and blue board give you that finish?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Blueboard with Structo- lite basecoat or Diamond Basecoat will give you a better look then Veneer,I prefer Structolite[has perlite aggregate ] over Diamond but Diamond will give you a bit more rough look!! Good Luck --


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

catisred said:


> Can you need me to find that for you in China for very good quality and fast delivery?


I've been curious to ask... what's typical new home ceiling heights on your edge of the globe


----------

